# Solved: AVG finds ntoskrnl.exe



## DecemberBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

Can someone please help and tell me what it is? I have went to trendmicro and did a scan and it did not find anything. I had some trojan horses but I beleive I have gotten rid of all of them cause AVG no longer finds anything except the ntoskrnl.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does AVG scan find a CHANGE in the ntoskrnl.exe file?


----------



## DecemberBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

yes it does show a change. What does it mean should I be concerned cause it hasn't showed up before.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

It is normal that AVG shows that files, the MBR or Boot record to have changed. These are done during normal maintainance, when you or windows updates files or have had to correct errors on the drive. The only time that you should worry is if they also show as infected. 

To get AVG to quit showing them as changed, open the AVG Test Center, click the F3 key on your keyboard and tell it to accept the changes. If it still shows something as changed after this.. delete the file named AVG7QT.DAT in C:\ and AVG will rebuild it the next time it is run.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

^^ what she said ^^


----------



## DecemberBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks very much that did it...is it possible to sticky this thread for a few days? I have came across quite afew threads with the same problem


----------

